# blaupunkt richmond stuck cassette



## j404ski (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a tape stuck in my radio which won't eject. Anyone know how to get it out without damaging the unit? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

j404ski said:


> I have a tape stuck in my radio which won't eject. Anyone know how to get it out without damaging the unit? Thanks for any help.


 If you got the time pull the unit out of the dash, you may be able to open it with little work. sometimes its just pressed on and will pry open then you may have a better chance of it.


----------

